# How do you feel about the SJ's?



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I know that there were threads in the NT/NF forums about what they thought about each other and I know this may have been done before but I'm really curious how SP's feel about SJ's and how SJ's feel about SP's (I will make another thread for the SJ's to answer to soon)

I'll start for you guys, keep in mind you can be as descriptive as you wanna be.

ISTJ: One of my close friends is ISTJ and they're REALLY sweet and cool. Extremely hard working. I really admire the ISTJ's for that.
ESTJ: Intimidating in a good way. I'm intrigued by what I hear and I kinda wanna meet and befriend one of you! 
ISFJ: Amazing people, a little bit caught up in the feelings of the past but I don't hold it against you. However, I'm not going to doubt for a second what a badass you can be when you want to be, even if you are like the mom's of the mbti universe.
ESFJ: I've yet to meet any (to my knowledge) but if you're anything like the ENFJ's, I'm sure you're really sweet.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTJ: I don't know many, but I don't get along very well with those I know. Some have reprimanded me for being too laid-back in situations that I should have taken more seriously, according to them.

ESTJ: They're cool to be around, and they have a sense of humor I appreciate. Sometimes bossy but it's usually justified. Great organizers.

ISFJ: The moms. Those I know are quiet, kind and sweet and manage to get along with pretty much everyone. I like them.

ESFJ: Those I know are like the opposite of me. They make friends with everyone and are very popular, but still seem to be able to make time for everyone and everything. Kind, they seem to always know the right thing to say. I met an unhealthy one once and he was a mess, but I get along with all the healthy ones.


----------

